# Night Hunt Practice



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The warm weather brings with it opportunities for night time pest hunts. Here's me sharpening up with a headlamp to make sure I'm on point when the time comes. Anything special you guys like to do to prep for a night shoot?

Please share your thoughts & enjoy! 






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy! In spring I make sure I practice for snakes. I've got a pretty good head lamp so I toss some paint balls out in front of me and bust em with marbles. Slingshots are very effective on snakes so I make sure that I am practiced up come spring time.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like fun I've always wanted to hunt snakes with the slingshot, new had a proper chance yet lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The flip is a very effective snake tool. It's incredible how accurate you can be from just a couple of yards.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> The flip is a very effective snake tool. It's incredible how accurate you can be from just a couple of yards.


That's cool, by flip do you mean specifically a flip style slingshot or is that just another name for the slingshot?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

BC I enjoy your videos but shouldn't you be taking it easy for awhile? Did the Doc okay this activity?

Putting any kind of strain on your diaphragm with a lung catheter installed seems unwise.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> BC I enjoy your videos but shouldn't you be taking it easy for awhile? Did the Doc okay this activity?
> 
> Putting any kind of strain on your diaphragm with a lung catheter installed seems unwise.


Thanks for your concern Mr.Nice, I'm actually doing no shooting at all today. That was just a few marbles to stretch out my ribs and shoulder. I didn't specifically ask the doc about this, but I am keeping it really light. Don't want to mess myself up trying to get up and running too fast Lol! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I agree with Mr. Nice so keep track of what is going on inside your body.

Glad I sent you that Chinese Scout Slingshot. You're shooting it extremely well and can tell you enjoy shooting it.

You mentioned your bug out bag.....time to put together a medical bug out bag as well. Get yourself a blood pressure taking machine along with one of those clip on the finger air flow monitors to make sure you're getting enough oxygen into your system. Also a page or two of instructions and notes for first responders to have to get them on track and know what your conditions are.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man I am having trouble in daylight lol man I can just imagine the carnage with lights out .ibojoe what kind of snakes u shoot the only one we have with venom Mississauga rattler but is protected and does not cause much trouble


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The back of our place is low and kinda swampy so we get water moccasin. Then the front is higher and heavily wooded so we get copperheads. Both are poison. I keep them cleaned out of the ponds and away from the house. We had some flooding last year I took some monsters.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow that sounds serious never seen either of them in real life but that’s ok with me .I think I pick the 410 myself


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Jolly Roger : Thanks for all the suggestions I will indeed get something for exercising indoors. I like the idea of a stationary bike so I think I'll look into that first.

@lbojoe : I need to get out your way and crush some snakes with ya Lol! Where abouts (region) are you located may I ask?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Part of our property joins the arkansas river outside of ft. Smith. They call us the river valley region.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Part of our property joins the arkansas river outside of ft. Smith. They call us the river valley region.


Very Cool, thanks for sharing. What's your weather been like there as of late?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'I will indeed get something for exercising indoors. I like the idea of a stationary bike so I think I'll look into that first.'

*Dr. Alfred at your service. I use a Schwinn exercise bike almost everyday - the kind with arm levers synchronized to the pedaling - and yes, they're good, especially during inclement weather. Treadmills are big, heavy, and require a lot of space - might be better to join a health club for that. *

*When you're cleared for it, plain walking is the best ... somehow it thoroughly benefits the whole skeleton. You should see my 80 year old neighbor coming back from his daily 3 mile walk - his stride is strong and natural, not a stutter shuffle like many his age. A dedicated hour per day pays huge dividends, but we all have to work up to it gradually. Also, try using Theraband for something besides slingshots, lol. *

*You're lucky in that your motivation has arrived relatively early in life, your future looks promising.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here’s a couple pics from last summer


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That works on them pretty good copper heads have a big rattle on them


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha! Bushpot Chef, you do like I do and "cook out" from time to time eh? I fell down trying to ford the White River to enter the mouth of the Buffalo River. I got everything wet...I can't walk too gud, kind of a hobble. Have to hobble a ways, unfold the aluminum stool, fish a while, then go a little more and fish a while, etc. Diabetes, asthma, knee, hip, and back issues, chronic headaches...I still get out anyway! I need to practice for the nighttime marauder, so am following this one closely. After pouring all that water out of my cherished .357, I am switching to slingshot and bear spray...I was perfectly acclimated to my old carbide light, but need to get good with something that I can "get going" a little faster. You take care of yourself and don't push it too hard and you will truly be an overcomer and keep your good friends posted for many years to come! What is the best light to use, a head mounted kind?
NG


----------

